# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy phay CNC >  Dự án H frame CNC9090 phay kim loại

## ducmoctx

Mặc dù bận rộn công việc nhưng cái máu kỹ thuật cứ trào nên không thể nén được các bác ợ. 
Em quyết làm con máy để thỏa niềm đam mê và phục vụ một số nhu cầu của em. 
- Máy dạng H frame ray vuông bản 45, vitme 32 bước 10
- kích thước phủ bì 2000x2000x2200.
- Hành trình 900x900x400
- Dự em nó nặng cỡ 4 con voi Ma mút 4,5 tấn.
Công trình của em đang thực hiện một số hạng mục. 

Trước tiên để bế được em nó lên xếp hình xem làm cái pa lăng





Làm cái vai máy cho nó nhẹ nhàng cái đã



Tạm thời thế hôm sau sẽ post tiếp

----------

Bongmayquathem, CKD, Gamo, GORLAK, kametoco, ppgas, solero, thuannguyen, Tuấn, vietnamcnc

----------


## hung1706

Hehe bác cho em Palang nó mấy cái bánh xe xịn xịn, có chân cao su ấy, chạy cho dễ mà đứng im cũng dễ.
Mà cái palang này chắc sẽ bị vặn khi vác nặng đấy ạ  :Big Grin:

----------

ducmoctx

----------


## ducmoctx

Bác nói phải. Em định chế mấy con rùa cõng lấy nó bác ạ. Tạm thời mới lắp ghép mấy cái nhẹ nhàng nên cũng làm sơ qua thế thôi ạ

----------


## thuannguyen

A anh hàng xóm đã lên hình.

----------


## ducmoctx

Hiện tại em em này đang trong quá trình hoàn thiện nên em phải cố gắng cho nó cán đích sớm nên giờ này em mới có thể lên sóng được các bác ạ. 
- Trục Y phần dưới gầm

- Trục X và y

- Còn đây là chân máy

----------

Ga con

----------


## ducmoctx

- Vitme trục Z 32 bước 10 nút đôi của NSK. Tổng chiều dài 800



- Vitme trục X, Y 32 bước 10 của KURODA tổng chiều dài 1400

----------

CKD, conga, Ga con

----------


## GORLAK

Cặp vitme ớn ăn quá  :Smile: )

----------


## ppgas

Con máy bá đạo thiệt chớ  :Smile:

----------


## quanghung108

Cho em hỏi mấy cái lỗ tròn khoét để làm gì vậy ạ?  :Big Grin:

----------


## thuhanoi

> Cho em hỏi mấy cái lỗ tròn khoét để làm gì vậy ạ?


Để thò tay bắt ốc  :Big Grin:

----------


## thuannguyen

> Cho em hỏi mấy cái lỗ tròn khoét để làm gì vậy ạ?


Để luồn xích móc vào palang cho dễ vận chuyển trong quá trình thi công.

----------


## TBI.khanh

Cung cấp linh kiện dẫn hướng truyền động nhập khẩu chính hãng từ Đài Loan.
Ecu - siết , Ecu - hãm
Ray trượt mini 9~ 12
Thanh trượt và con trượt vuông (Ray trượt vuông);Thanh trượt Size từ TR15 - TR45 dài 4m
 Thanh trượt và con trượt tròn (Vòng bi trượt);
Trục Vitme bi, đai ốc;Trục Vitme bi từ SCR1605 - SCR4005
Gối bi, gối đỡ;
Axis Robot (Tay gắp Robot);
Khớp nối (Coupling);
liên hệ : 01688.054.151 để có giá tốt nhất
Mong các bác quan tâm và ủng hộ ạ  :Big Grin:

----------


## vusvus

Con này kéo bằng gì vậy bác ơi

----------


## ducmoctx

> Cho em hỏi mấy cái lỗ tròn khoét để làm gì vậy ạ?


Con này của em không xách được nên làm mấy cái lỗ thỉnh thoảng gọi hàng xóm thuannguyen sang gánh nó lên bác ạ.

----------


## quanghung108

> Để thò tay bắt ốc





> Để luồn xích móc vào palang cho dễ vận chuyển trong quá trình thi công.





> Con này của em không xách được nên làm mấy cái lỗ thỉnh thoảng gọi hàng xóm thuannguyen sang gánh nó lên bác ạ.


 

 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  tại vì em thấy một số máy cũng hay khoét vài chỗ không cần thiết hình như để tiết kiệm vật liệu thì phải

----------


## ducmoctx

> Con này kéo bằng gì vậy bác ơi


Em kéo bằng con leadshine 863HBM80H

----------

cnclaivung, vusvus

----------


## ducmoctx

> tại vì em thấy một số máy cũng hay khoét vài chỗ không cần thiết hình như để tiết kiệm vật liệu thì phải


Mục đính nữa là giảm ứng xuất trong quá trình gia công bác ạ. Đối với máy của em mục đính chính là để móc cẩu

----------


## ducmoctx

Em lại tiếp tục lên sóng 
- Toàn bộ em sử dụng ray con lăn 45 của IKO.

Và đây là hình hài của em nó em mới dựng lên sáng nay. 


Em đang cố gắng đưa em nó chạy thử nghiệm trong tuần này.

----------

Ga con, hung1706, nhatson

----------


## hminhtq

khủng nhất diễn đàn ùi làm xong máy nhận gia công chi tiết máy bằng thép luôn cho anh em đc nhờ bác nhỉ

----------

ducmoctx

----------


## elenercom

Làm xong con máy này bác Đức Mộc đổi tên thành Đức Sắt hay Đức Thép cho phù hợp nhể? Chúc bác sớm khai dao nhé

----------

biết tuốt, ducmoctx

----------


## biết tuốt

he hôm nay mới thấy cha này khoe như vậy là đã qua công đoạn khó nhằn nhất  :Wink:   cũng gần nửa năm roài nhỉ ĐỨC SẮT   :Wink:  
làm xong con máy hỏng mẹ cái nền nhà hehe

----------


## ducmoctx

> Làm xong con máy này bác Đức Mộc đổi tên thành Đức Sắt hay Đức Thép cho phù hợp nhể? Chúc bác sớm khai dao nhé


Em đổi luôn thành Đức Gang bác ợ :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## hung1706

hehe phải chi mần cặp vitme X Y double nut là khỏi lo rơ luôn. 
Vitme cỡ 32 40 ren 5 là chạy mát luôn, đi kèm ụ gá motor nữa thì đúng bài. Ông Nam mập ổng ham mấy món này lắm kaka

----------


## ducmoctx

> he hôm nay mới thấy cha này khoe như vậy là đã qua công đoạn khó nhằn nhất   cũng gần nửa năm roài nhỉ ĐỨC SẮT   
> làm xong con máy hỏng mẹ cái nền nhà hehe


Dự là 2 tháng như giờ lên gần 3 tháng rồi bác ạ. Xong con này em đổ sàn bê tông, hỏng hết gạch rồi bác ạ :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## ducmoctx

> hehe phải chi mần cặp vitme X Y double nut là khỏi lo rơ luôn. 
> Vitme cỡ 32 40 ren 5 là chạy mát luôn, đi kèm ụ gá motor nữa thì đúng bài. Ông Nam mập ổng ham mấy món này lắm kaka


Em cũng ham thế lắm bác ạ. Nhưng mầm chẳng ra. Chờ dự ớn sau em làm con thay dao tự động luôn

----------


## Nam CNC

con máy lớn như vậy ren 10 là chuẩn , ren 10 chạy HSM mới sướng , nhưng phay kim loại thì nên chọn double nut để khử độ rơ , block bạc đạn chặn và kéo căng 2 đầu luôn sẽ đạt được độ chính xác hơn nhiều.

Khung máy mình tự làm mà , đợi tìm được visme mong muốn thì thay vào thôi , nên tính tới phương án nâng cấp luôn đi , chứ làm 1 con là 1 lần khó khăn à.

----------

ducmoctx

----------


## Ga con

Em thì thích nut đơn nhưng dài thôi. Theo em lựa chọn của bác chủ là đúng rồi.

Double nut tải thấp hơn loại nut đơn dài (chỉ 1/2 cái nut chịu tải thôi, 1/2 còn lại tạo preload khử rơ) nên chạy sẽ mau mòn hơn nut đơn. Nó chỉ hay hơn nut đơn vì chỉnh được độ rơ nhưng từ lúc biết nó đến nay em chưa thấy ai chỉnh rơ cả, vì việc chỉnh rơ không đơn giản: phải thay bi, đo độ rơ, xong tháo cái cục can ở giữa đi, thay cục khác được mài dôi đúng độ rơ, tạm tạm thì phải tìm các lá can để chêm vào nhưng cái này chỉ dành cho độ rơ lớn (lá mỏng nhất cũng 1-2%mm mà cỡ này rất khó làm rồi).

Em tháo mấy con máy Brother, Yoshida, Fanuc TD họ cũng làm giống: X,Y là single nut, Z là double nut có 2 gối cố định 2 đầu luôn.

Thanks.

----------

cnclaivung, ducmoctx, haignition, Nam CNC, nhatson

----------


## Tuấn

Con máy to phết mà em không thấy cơ cấu căn chỉnh xyz nào cả, không biết bác chủ căn vuông và song song bằng cách nào nhỉ ?

----------


## thuannguyen

Dùng búa đập. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## terminaterx300

> Em thì thích nut đơn nhưng dài thôi. Theo em lựa chọn của bác chủ là đúng rồi.
> 
> Double nut tải thấp hơn loại nut đơn dài (chỉ 1/2 cái nut chịu tải thôi, 1/2 còn lại tạo preload khử rơ) nên chạy sẽ mau mòn hơn nut đơn. Nó chỉ hay hơn nut đơn vì chỉnh được độ rơ nhưng từ lúc biết nó đến nay em chưa thấy ai chỉnh rơ cả, vì việc chỉnh rơ không đơn giản: phải thay bi, đo độ rơ, xong tháo cái cục can ở giữa đi, thay cục khác được mài dôi đúng độ rơ, tạm tạm thì phải tìm các lá can để chêm vào nhưng cái này chỉ dành cho độ rơ lớn (lá mỏng nhất cũng 1-2%mm mà cỡ này rất khó làm rồi).
> 
> Em tháo mấy con máy Brother, Yoshida, Fanuc TD họ cũng làm giống: X,Y là single nut, Z là double nut có 2 gối cố định 2 đầu luôn.
> 
> Thanks.


có em làm xong rồi nè :v hí hí

----------


## Ga con

Lót cái lá đồng đó chạy được mấy bữa. Tớ tháo cây vít me hãng nó canh bằng can thép mỏng dính mà còn chưa ăn thua (tháo ra lắp vào hư bà nó cái can).
Theo kinh nghiệm với lại không có đồ đo chính xác, rơ cỡ 3 % thì chêm được cái lá 2%, hơn nữa là không lắp vào được hoặc chạy bị kẹt hoặc nặng đâu đó vì mòn không đều. Với nut đơn thì giải pháp thay bi dương (size cũ cộng thêm vài gauge) cũng tương đương và cũng gặp vấn đề tương tự.

Thanks.

----------


## terminaterx300

> Lót cái lá đồng đó chạy được mấy bữa. Tớ tháo cây vít me hãng nó canh bằng can thép mỏng dính mà còn chưa ăn thua (tháo ra lắp vào hư bà nó cái can).
> Theo kinh nghiệm với lại không có đồ đo chính xác, rơ cỡ 3 % thì chêm được cái lá 2%, hơn nữa là không lắp vào được hoặc chạy bị kẹt hoặc nặng đâu đó vì mòn không đều. Với nut đơn thì giải pháp thay bi dương (size cũ cộng thêm vài gauge) cũng tương đương và cũng gặp vấn đề tương tự.
> 
> Thanks.


cơn bản là chạy tải nặng hay ko thoai :v bữa giờ chạy cái băng cứng ngắc còn nặng hơn gia công mà ko thấy sai mấy, tầm 1% ~ lúc đầu mới chêm vào.

ở đây kém nhất là vụ mài phẳng lại can, mịe, máy móc cùi với thằng thợ chợ nữa, hỏng mấy miếng thép oài nên đành can bằng thau vậy.

vẫn có máy can bằng thau. lúc đầu tính mua bộ can lá có mấy lá 1-2-3% rồi cắt ra nhét vào mà thấy ko ổn  :Wink:

----------


## ducmoctx

> con máy lớn như vậy ren 10 là chuẩn , ren 10 chạy HSM mới sướng , nhưng phay kim loại thì nên chọn double nut để khử độ rơ , block bạc đạn chặn và kéo căng 2 đầu luôn sẽ đạt được độ chính xác hơn nhiều.
> 
> Khung máy mình tự làm mà , đợi tìm được visme mong muốn thì thay vào thôi , nên tính tới phương án nâng cấp luôn đi , chứ làm 1 con là 1 lần khó khăn à.


Cảm ơn bác đã cho ý kiến. Hiện tại trục Y em dùng 2 BK25 mỗi con 3 ổ bi. Trục X có BK25 và BF25 còn trục Z dùng BK30

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## conga

Ái chà chà....nhìn máy của cụ Mộc thèm quá đi. Mau xong còn cho ae xem nó ăn sắt có như gỗ không nào. :Big Grin:

----------


## ducmoctx

> Ái chà chà....nhìn máy của cụ Mộc thèm quá đi. Mau xong còn cho ae xem nó ăn sắt có như gỗ không nào.


Dự là cuối tuần em sẽ chạy test thử bác ạ.

----------


## ducmoctx

> Con máy to phết mà em không thấy cơ cấu căn chỉnh xyz nào cả, không biết bác chủ căn vuông và song song bằng cách nào nhỉ ?


Cái căn chỉnh cũng tương đối chuối bác ạ. Bác có cách nào căn vuông chuẩn bày em phát.

----------


## hung1706

Hehe bác có nhu cầu cân vuông cả XYZ cùng lúc thì inbox hoặc zalo em.

----------


## Gamo

Ui chú Hưgn đẹp giai, anh có nhu cầu cân vuông XYZ nè :x :x :x

----------


## hung1706

hehe thoai để mai em up cái giải pháp lên đây cho mọi ng tham khảo vậy  :Big Grin:

----------

Bongmayquathem, CKD, iamnot.romeo, sontnt

----------


## iamnot.romeo

> Hehe bác có nhu cầu cân vuông cả XYZ cùng lúc thì inbox hoặc zalo em.


Bày lẹ đi Hưng ơi.

----------


## Gamo

Hưng đẹp giai đâu ùi ta?

----------


## ducmoctx

> hehe thoai để mai em up cái giải pháp lên đây cho mọi ng tham khảo vậy


Đang hóng tin của bác đây

----------


## Tuấn

Em cũng đang hóng cụ hung1706 đây ợ, tích kiến thức sau này chế con H chơi  :Smile: 
Không biết em hiểu có đúng không, chứ em nghĩ máy H chỉ cần XYZ vuông góc là đủ, còn máy C thì thêm vụ XY phải song song với nhau nữa ợ, vụ song song này mất cũng khối thời gian rùi  :Smile:

----------


## hung1706

Hehe giải pháp of em là cái cục này. Nếu máy C hay H thì đơn giản. Gá lên bàn máy xong so lấy 1 chiều làm chuẩn vd như lấy X làm chuẩn và cân Y Z theo X và bàn máy.
Phải có ốc chỉnh tăng đơ, khi cân chỉ cần vặn siết là nhẹ nhàng nhất  :Big Grin:

----------


## iamnot.romeo

lấy về rà thử độ vuông góc chưa Hưng? Tui sợ là chỉ có 4 cái lỗ nhôm với cái mặt bích bắt motor là vuông thôi, còn cái khung bên ngoài nó đúc thì nghĩ là nó chưa mài. Cái bắt motor nó mài hết tất cả các mặt cũng phí  :Big Grin:  Làm cái clip test thử độ chính xác vuông góc thử đi Hưng. Nếu đạt vuông góc hết thì cục này quá tuyệt luôn, mở dịch vụ cho thuê là đắt như tôm tươi luôn.

----------


## Gamo

Có cách nào đúc được 1 cục siêu phẳng, siêu vuông bằng epoxy ko ta?

----------


## iamnot.romeo

@gamo: Làm khuôn nhôm đúc ra cũng tạm tạm đó anh, mà tương đối đủ nhu cầu sài thôi chứ siêu phẳng, siêu vuông thì thua, đúc càng to thì càng chính xác  :Big Grin: 

Tính làm máy trộn epoxy hả? em rảnh rồi nè em làm máy trộn mini cho anh đúc nha. Có ý tưởng trong đầu rồi nè. Làm thì chắc 2 ngày là xong, chi phí thì chắc vài trăm K thôi.

----------


## Gamo

Hix... thật ra là đang nghĩ tới tại sao thằng mica nó phẳng vậy?

Cảm ơn chú vụ máy trộn epoxy! Hôm trước ra Vĩnh Viễn thấy nó bán nên mua luôn  :Wink:

----------


## thuhanoi

> Hix... thật ra là đang nghĩ tới tại sao thằng mica nó phẳng vậy?
> 
> Cảm ơn chú vụ máy trộn epoxy! Hôm trước ra Vĩnh Viễn thấy nó bán nên mua luôn


Mica nó phẳng đâu bác, nó lối lõm đấy

----------

Gamo

----------


## Khoa C3

Không cần thiết là cứ phải vuông mới  căn được máy, kiểm tra vuông không khó, em đang đói lát em chụp cái hình minh họa cho các cụ.

----------

cnclaivung, Gamo

----------


## ducmoctx

> Hehe giải pháp of em là cái cục này. Nếu máy C hay H thì đơn giản. Gá lên bàn máy xong so lấy 1 chiều làm chuẩn vd như lấy X làm chuẩn và cân Y Z theo X và bàn máy.
> Phải có ốc chỉnh tăng đơ, khi cân chỉ cần vặn siết là nhẹ nhàng nhất


Có được cục này của cụ Hưng thì ngon quá. Nhưng em ở HN thì kiếm đâu ra. Cụ có giải pháp nào vừa nhanh vừa gọn không?

----------


## Khoa C3

Giả sử căn Z vuông X-Y trên máy C.

Điều kiện cần: Ray đã lắp và được căn "thẳng". 1 tấm sắt nhìn có vẻ vuông, canh tấm nhẵn nhụi. Có cơ cấu căn chỉnh được Z

Đặt tấm săt lên bàn máy, kê đồng hồ so như hình



Rà đồng hồ theo cạnh đứng, chỉnh để đồng hồ không nhẩy hoặc gần tới mức đó nếu không chỉnh được nữa.

Quay ngược tấm sắt lại và gá lại đồng hồ vào cạnh vừa so:



Rà đồng hồ:
1. Nếu đồng hồ "không nhảy", ô hay rồi: tấm sắt vuông và Z cũng vuông X-y luôn. Đi mua chai coca uống mừng nào!
2. Đồng hồ mờ nhảy, tấm sắt bị nghiêng rồi, chớ vội buồn. Từ lần rà đồng hồ 2 sua ra nó nghiêng chiều nào? như hình chẳng hạn



Trục Z đang nghiêng theo chiều 1, Lấy số vạch đồng hồ nhảy chia đôi ra ngay lượng nghiêng t là bao nhiêu. Chỉnh lại trục trục Z sao cho đồng hồ nhảy t vạch, quay ngược tấm sắt lại và ra đồng hồ lại xem có nhảy đúng lượng đó không? Đúng thì(Z vuông mất rồi) ôi thôi kiểu gì cũng mất tiền mua coca rồi, biết thế không căn cho xong.

----------

Bongmayquathem, CKD, cnclaivung, ducmoctx, Gamo, haignition, huyphuc92, linhdt1121, saudau, sieunhim

----------


## linhdt1121

cụ chủ làm máy H, tiện thể lúc no anh làm 1 bài căn X,Y vuông cho máy H đi, có hình minh họa như trên nó trực quan và dễ hiểu ợ

----------


## Khoa C3

Cách này thì máy gì chả căn được.

----------


## Gamo

Chà, quá hay, cảm ơn bác Khoa đẹp giai!!!

----------

Khoa C3

----------


## ducmoctx

> Em cũng đang hóng cụ hung1706 đây ợ, tích kiến thức sau này chế con H chơi 
> Không biết em hiểu có đúng không, chứ em nghĩ máy H chỉ cần XYZ vuông góc là đủ, còn máy C thì thêm vụ XY phải song song với nhau nữa ợ, vụ song song này mất cũng khối thời gian rùi


Em nghĩ là thế này các cụ xem có đúng không? Một con máy CNC là gia công theo các tọa độ của hệ trục tọa độ 3D cho dù là máy 3 trục hay 5 trục cũng vậy. Do vậy các trục X Y Z tuơng đương với hệ trục tọa độ oxyz. Cho nên các trục tịnh tiến của máy cũng tuơng đương với trục ox oy oz của trục tọa độ. Nên em nghĩ chỉ cần đo các trục X Y Z vuông góc với nhau từng đôi một là chuẩn rồi. Vì theo nguyên lý hình học thì 2 mặt phẳng cùng vuông góc với 1 đường thẳng thì 2 mặt phẳng đó phải song song với nhau rồi.

----------


## linhdt1121

> Cách này thì máy gì chả căn được.


căn X vuông góc Y thì 
bươc1: vật ngửa tấm đó ra. rà 1 cạnh, giả sử X song song, sau đó rà Y theo cách trên của anh. 
bước 2: lật ngược lại, tiếp tục rà X song song, lặp lại theo cách của anh và đi mua coca phải ko anh.

----------


## ducmoctx

> Cách này thì máy gì chả căn được.


Quá chuẩn luôn. Cảm ơn bác Khoa

----------


## Khoa C3

Lần đầu mới quay ngược xuôi, lần sau biết nó vuông hay lệch bao nhiêu rồi, quay làm gì nữa.

----------


## linhdt1121

> Giả sử căn Z vuông X-Y trên máy C.
> 
> Điều kiện cần: Ray đã lắp và được căn "thẳng". 1 tấm sắt nhìn có vẻ vuông, canh tấm nhẵn nhụi. Có cơ cấu căn chỉnh được Z
> .


nhưng đk chỉ là 1 tấm có cạnh phẳng, nhưng ko chắc vuông thì làm 1 lần sao biết đc ah

----------


## Khoa C3

Ôi thần linh ơi, thế mới phải xoay ngược tấm dò xem nó vuông hay méo.

----------


## Nam CNC

theo như hình chỉ có 2 trục Z và Y , chú Khoa canh vuông cái gì , nguyên lý canh vuông theo cách của chú là khi gặp nhằm cây thước cùi bắp , nhưng cái mặt bích phía dưới cùi bắp theo là lên dĩa nghe chưa.


em thì theo thứ tự như thế này :

X, Y, Z , bản thân ray phải song song , mặt bích mỗi trục cũng song song với ray , đồng thời cái mặt bích ấy phải phẳng và song song 2 mặt trên dưới , vì mặt bích này là nơi lắp ghép 2 bệ với nhau nên đòi hỏi khắt khe xíu.

 X , Y vuông nhau

gá bàn lên XY thì cái bàn ấy phải song song với 2 trục XY , có nghĩa là kim đồng hồ so tiếp xúc mặt bàn phay phải không nhảy vạch nào tại mỗi điểm trong hành trình.

khi có cái mặt XY chuẩn rồi em mới làm cái vuông Z với XY được , mà cái Z này vuông với XY với 2 chiều so nhé , có nghĩa là vuông theo cạnh ngang như hình của chú khoa , sau đó quay khối ấy vuông góc lại chiều so và tiếp tục dò Z vuông theo cạnh đó , như thế mới đảm bảo rằng Z vuông với mặt XY , chứ theo hình mới vuông theo X thôi , còn chiều Y nữa.


thôi thì chủ thớt làm con phay kim loại , chạy khuôn mẫu , cố găng đu theo đi ạ , vì có những cái khuôn có cao độ hay phay 2 mặt độc lập ráp mí với nhau , không chuẩn thì toi đó.

----------

cnclaivung

----------


## Khoa C3

CÁi hình là chụp cho dễ hiểu chứ ai căn kiểu 1 trục như thế bao giờ hử giời.

----------


## Nam CNC

chính xác , minh họa dễ hiểu , nếu nói về cái khoản chính xác , song song hay vuông , chắc phải thỉnh thầy Tuấn cái món nạo nhẵn lông thì mới thành chánh quả ... 

Em thì bàn sâu thì các bác khác nói mình nói chuyện cao siêu , nhưng khi đã đạt được cấp này lại muốn leo lên cấp cao hơn tẹo , ngồi chồm hổm chống cằm nhìn cái máy suy tư lại phọt ra cái ý tưởng để mình cải tiến .... thế là gom tiền sắm đồ lên con máy mới áp dụng ....hzài thế là vài cái máy ve chai xếp xó , chưa biết xử lí sao.

----------


## thuannguyen

Kinh nghiệm của em thì cứ mua một cái eto mài, to chút, dài chút, xịn một chút. Vừa dùng làm dụng cụ căn chỉnh, vừa để gá phôi. Một công đôi việc, nhanh và tiện lợi.

----------


## hung1706

> lấy về rà thử độ vuông góc chưa Hưng? Tui sợ là chỉ có 4 cái lỗ nhôm với cái mặt bích bắt motor là vuông thôi, còn cái khung bên ngoài nó đúc thì nghĩ là nó chưa mài. Cái bắt motor nó mài hết tất cả các mặt cũng phí  Làm cái clip test thử độ chính xác vuông góc thử đi Hưng. Nếu đạt vuông góc hết thì cục này quá tuyệt luôn, mở dịch vụ cho thuê là đắt như tôm tươi luôn.


Hehe lúc chiều em có mượn cây ê-ke vuông gá vào rà rà thử thì kết quả là:
- Bề mặt khá là phẳng, rà tí là 2 mặt phẳng nó hít nhau luôn.
- Kê 2 cạnh XY đều vuông góc không hở sáng, rà từ trên xuống dưới như nhau.
- XZ YZ cũng không hở sáng, cũng hên là cây ê-ke có vát góc dưới chứ không thì ko tài nào qua dc cái góc bo của em nó. 

Số là em này có mã đàng hoàng, thuộc dạng dữ dằn à. 4 cái lỗ inox để bắt xuống bàn máy, nhưng thực tế em nó nặng hơn 50kg - 60kg nên cũng chả cần bắt vào làm gì phải lấy búa tán vào mặt nó thì nó mới chịu nhúc nhích hehe. Bên em thì đang dùng cái cục so vuông cũng bằng đá, so vuông thử giữa ê-ke với cái đồng hồ đo góc thì kết quả 2 đứa khá là giống nhau => XY vuông chuẩn đét, mặt Z phẳng lì khỏi cần so  :Big Grin: . 

Lý do em lụm cục này là vì nó có mặt Z đứng lên khá thuận tiện cho việc so Z, khi so phải so 2 chiều là XZ và YZ mà không phải gá đặt và canh chỉnh nhiều, gá phát ăn ngay là thế ạ (so mặt nào thì phải đảm bảo mặt so phải vuông góc với chiều so). 

VD như: so XZ thì lấy X là chuẩn, so Z thì mặt dựng lên phải vuông theo X và song song mp Y như hình dưới. 



Góc nghiêng có thể hướng - hoặc + theo góc 1 hoặc 2 trên hình. Dùng pp chia 1/2 để chỉnh (nếu nghiêng hướng - có nghĩa là Z đang theo góc 1. Với góc nghiêng là -0.1/300mm dài thì ta chỉnh sao cho còn -0.05 tại vị trí đó hoặc đưa kim ĐHS về vị trí 150 và chỉnh về 0. Chỉnh từ từ chứ đừng nóng, nóng là cả ngày chỉnh không xong đấy ạ  :Big Grin:  )

Cứ thế mà tương tự cho YZ.

Mà nếu dùng 1 mp đơn lẻ để chỉnh thì lại phải so song song XY trước rồi mới so đến Z thì cả ngày, gá tới gá lui thì có nước điên cái đầu hehe.
Em chém gió tí thoai, chờ cao nhân chỉ điểm ạ  :Big Grin:

----------


## Tuấn

> Kinh nghiệm của em thì cứ mua một cái eto mài, to chút, dài chút, xịn một chút. Vừa dùng làm dụng cụ căn chỉnh, vừa để gá phôi. Một công đôi việc, nhanh và tiện lợi.


Cái này căn vuông được, ko căn song song được bác ạ. Máy H em nghĩ ổn. Máy C ko được.

----------


## hqkcnc

Đúng là được mở rộng tầm mắt, chắc ngày xưa các bác học toán ghê lắm, em chưa có cơ hội để dựng máy gia công sắt, nhưng máy gỗ mà em tự dựng để phục vụ mình thì toàn tận dụng mấy đoạn ray vuông, kiếm mấy tấm nhôm phẳng dày, chế luôn ra cái hệ trục Đề Các, gá sao cho ra được kết quả vuông góc từng cặp một, sau này em cứ rà theo cái hệ trục đó, còn chế như thế nào , thì ở đây các bác cõ lẽ đáng để em gọi là cao thủ, hihih Ấy máy của bác đẹp, khủng đấy, nhìn sơ qua thấy thép dày vậy mà không thấy vát mép trước khi hàn liệu có ổn không bác?

----------


## CKD

Việc đầu tiên là phải xác định hoặc giả thuyết là cái mặt đặt cây thước hoặc dưỡng đo là nó phẳng.
Chứ nó không phẳng mà di dời cây thước hoặc dưởng đo là nó đã sai tè le rồi.

----------


## hung1706

> Đúng là được mở rộng tầm mắt, chắc ngày xưa các bác học toán ghê lắm, em chưa có cơ hội để dựng máy gia công sắt, nhưng máy gỗ mà em tự dựng để phục vụ mình thì toàn tận dụng mấy đoạn ray vuông, kiếm mấy tấm nhôm phẳng dày, chế luôn ra cái hệ trục Đề Các, gá sao cho ra được kết quả vuông góc từng cặp một, sau này em cứ rà theo cái hệ trục đó, còn chế như thế nào , thì ở đây các bác cõ lẽ đáng để em gọi là cao thủ, hihih Ấy máy của bác đẹp, khủng đấy, nhìn sơ qua thấy thép dày vậy mà không thấy vát mép trước khi hàn liệu có ổn không bác?


Hehe ngày xưa em làm con máy H để làm LVTN, em cân ray Z bằng dây rọi, X Z và Y em cũng chăng dây tứ phía như thập diện mai phục ấy mà vẫn chạy ra hình ra dáng đàng hoàng ạ  :Big Grin:

----------


## Tuấn

Việc đo để biết nó lệch bao nhiêu là không khó, cái khó là biết nó lệch rồi thì chỉnh sao cho nó hết lệch cơ ạ, 

Bình thường thì những máy của các bác làm kinh doanh show lên chỉ nhằm mục đích quảng cáo nên chỉ được khen chứ không được chê, và em cũng chẳng vào coment làm gì, riêng tinh thần bác chủ thớt em thấy rứt là cầu tiến, hoan hô bác chủ  :Smile:

----------


## CKD

Máy làm quảng cáo thường chẵng ai so làm gì hết á cụ Tuấn. Cả xy cũng chưa chắc đã so.
Bao nhiêu cái máy em được kêu tới kiểm tra đều méo xẹo hết.

----------


## linhdt1121

> Ôi thần linh ơi, thế mới phải xoay ngược tấm dò xem nó vuông hay méo.


ý em là như này, ko biết đúng ko
Bước 1:
1.1: rà song song theo X, đến khi nào kim nhẩy đạt mức yêu cầu thì thôi
1.2 ra theo y, rồi căn cho đến khi kim nhẩy đạt yêu cầu thì thôi



bước 2: lật ngược cái tấm đó lại.
2.1: lại lại như bước 1.1
2.2: rà theo Y
                           +  nếu kim ko nhẩy hoặc trong giới hạn yêu cầu  ==> đi mua coca
                           +  nếu kim nhẩy thì chia đôi lấy nửa rồi căn lại, sau đó cũng đi mua  :Smile:

----------


## sieunhim

Các bác thảo luận còn bọn e hóng. Phải bookmark cái topic này vào tham khảo.Con máy e làm lúc trước mượn tấm sắt của bác nam căn thì ok, đến lúc upgrade lại ko có nên e xài cây nhôm 3090 + cách căng dây của bác CKD, kết quả là 2 đầu chiều Y nó chênh nhau 0.3mm, nhưng vì mặt bàn e chơi MDF nên gá dao vào phay phát cho nó phẳng  :Smile:

----------


## 0979012168

bác cho em hỏi con này chạy động cơ gì vậy...

----------


## ducmoctx

> bác cho em hỏi con này chạy động cơ gì vậy...


Ba trục chạy bộ của leadshine HBS2206 + Động cơ 863HBM80H bác ạ
Trục Z có thêm hộp số bánh răng hành tinh tỷ lệ 1:5 kéo khoảng 160kg

----------


## Nam CNC

thực lòng thì chẳng muốn post tí nào , số bài post của em đang số rất rất đẹp 4444 , nhưng thấy bác dự định xài hộp số thì em can dù bác có tìm ra em 1:5 không độ rơ chăng nữa.


Bác nên tìm cách cân bằng trọng lượng rồi xài động cơ trực tiếp thì ok hơn , Z khá quan trọng trong việc phay đồ part , bề mặt có đẹp hay cao độ chính xác là do em nó , thôi thì cố thêm 1 tẹo.

--- cân bằng trọng lượng bằng lò xo thì không ổn , nhưng lò xo lá cuộn tròn chắc thay đổi rất ít lực đàn hồi trong hành trình chạy Z 
--- Cân bằng bằng 2 cây ben khí nén ... cái này tốn thêm máy nén khí
--- Cân bằng bằng ti ben thủy lực mở cửa xe hơi , rất gọn và OK , nhưng có những cây ben đáp ứng khá chậm , nhưng cũng có cây đáp ứng rất nhanh , như em đang dùng , Z 7500mm/min nó đáp ứng tốt , em đi bãi thấy mấy cây phi tầm 30 tải hơn 100kg là chuyện thường , thôi thì bác chịu khó chạy ra nơi bán phụ tùng xe hơi sẽ tìm được 1 cặp phù hợp 
--- Còn cân bằng cục tạ thì rất khó bố trí trong kết cấu máy H , nó thích hợp với máy C hơn.

Hi vọng bác tìm được cách chứ dùng hộp số thì chẳng thích tẹo nào .... nhất là bác làm em buồn vì phải phá con số đẹp 4444 bài post của em ( em định dừng ấy , thôi thì đã viết cố gắng spam cho lên 5555 thôi vậy ).

----------


## ducmoctx

> thực lòng thì chẳng muốn post tí nào , số bài post của em đang số rất rất đẹp 4444 , nhưng thấy bác dự định xài hộp số thì em can dù bác có tìm ra em 1:5 không độ rơ chăng nữa.
> 
> 
> Bác nên tìm cách cân bằng trọng lượng rồi xài động cơ trực tiếp thì ok hơn , Z khá quan trọng trong việc phay đồ part , bề mặt có đẹp hay cao độ chính xác là do em nó , thôi thì cố thêm 1 tẹo.
> 
> --- cân bằng trọng lượng bằng lò xo thì không ổn , nhưng lò xo lá cuộn tròn chắc thay đổi rất ít lực đàn hồi trong hành trình chạy Z 
> --- Cân bằng bằng 2 cây ben khí nén ... cái này tốn thêm máy nén khí
> --- Cân bằng bằng ti ben thủy lực mở cửa xe hơi , rất gọn và OK , nhưng có những cây ben đáp ứng khá chậm , nhưng cũng có cây đáp ứng rất nhanh , như em đang dùng , Z 7500mm/min nó đáp ứng tốt , em đi bãi thấy mấy cây phi tầm 30 tải hơn 100kg là chuyện thường , thôi thì bác chịu khó chạy ra nơi bán phụ tùng xe hơi sẽ tìm được 1 cặp phù hợp 
> --- Còn cân bằng cục tạ thì rất khó bố trí trong kết cấu máy H , nó thích hợp với máy C hơn.
> ...


Nếu dùng phương án là trợ lực bằng thủy lực. Như vậy hệ thống gồm ty pen thủy lực+ ống dẫn + bên thủy lực+ hệ thống điều khiển. Như vậy có phải là phức tạp hơn nhiều không?

----------


## iamnot.romeo

ti pen trợ lực nó tích hợp tất cả vào trong 1 cây pen luôn ah, hay ở chổ là trong toàn hành trình nó vẫn chỉ cho ra lực phản hồi giống nhau chứ không như lò xo, ko phải như anh nghĩ là cần tinh tinh các thứ anh liệt kê đâu. Tìm chưa ra dc cái hình nữa  :Smile:

----------


## hung1706

Hình như là món này  :Big Grin:

----------

cnclaivung, Nam CNC

----------


## Nam CNC

món như trong video là xử dụng hệ khí nén nên trong quá trình hoạt động thì phải có máy nén khí đi theo , còn ti thủy lực mở cửa thì hoạt động độc lập , sẽ tiện lợi hơn , nhưng tìm cây đủ phản lực cân bằng là hơi khó. 

những con máy C của em đều lấy mấy cây ti thủy lực này cân bằng hết chứ không chơi cục tạ sau lưng.


thank you chú Hưng , giờ anh biết thêm món cân bằng khí nén là biết chọn loại nào phù hợp rồi , nhiều khi thấy đầy ở Q8 mà chẳng thèm quan tâm , thôi thì tìm mua vài cây sau này có dịp dùng , khí nén bền hơn , còn ti ben thủy lực ngán nhất là mấy miếng phốt ben bị lão hóa nó xì dầu ra là xẹp xuống luôn , thế là đem vào nhà cất tối đem ra quánh ăn trộm vì nó cứ như cái cây ba trắc ấy hohoho

----------


## ducmoctx

Kiếm được cái ty pen thủy lực như của bác Nam CNC hành trình 400 và lực nâng cỡ 150Kg để lắp vào máy của em chắc cũng khoai. Nếu bác nào có inbox cho em phát nhé
Hộp số của em lắp tỷ lệ 1:5 của HD chạy Ok rồi. Phù hợp với nhu cầu phay mặt phẳng của em.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Gắn 2 cây 2 bên dc mà bác, 1 cây lực 50-70kg là bình thường. 
Như cây này đường kính phần piston 30mm, cái ti khoảng 20mm, hành trình hơn 500mm, tổng dài 1m2. Lực của nó thì chắc phải 80-100kg, 1 mình ko nén nó nỗi. 

Trục Z 160kg thì đối trọng 120kg dc rồi, phần con lại 40kg để visme và step giữ ok mà, chừa lại 1 phần lực nén xuống sẽ giảm lực bật lên khi gia công. Khi dao tiến xuống phôi sẽ có phản lực bật lên, bù trừ với cái khối lượng 40kg chắc là đẹp rồi.

----------

CKD

----------


## CKD

Phản lực khí nén nó có lợi thế là có thể tuỳ nghi chỉnh lực bằng cách điều chỉnh áp.
Hệ thống đầy đủ nếu không tính máy bơm thì cần xy lanh khí, hệ thống van, bình tích áp riêng (thể tích min tuỳ theo tiết diện xy lanh và hành trình).
Máy china nếu có thường bỏ quên cái bình tích áp  :Wink: .
Ngoài ra nó còn dùng để căng đay.

----------

ducmoctx

----------


## ducmoctx

Chào các bác! Sau một thời gian bận với công việc em lại tiếp tục với dự án.
Sau khi được căn chỉnh xong em đã phay thử nghiệm cái mặt bàn của chính nó
Mời các bác xem video


Trong video em cho ăn sâu 0.4mm tốc độ F1200
Dưới đây là chạy với dao phay ngón 12 ăn sâu 0.3mm F1200

----------

Bongmayquathem, CKD, cnclaivung, Nam CNC

----------


## Nam CNC

che chắn lại đi ông , bán phụ tùng gì mà tiết kiệm quá , lấy đại vài tấm che cái bộ đồ lòng trục Y lại.

----------


## ducmoctx

> che chắn lại đi ông , bán phụ tùng gì mà tiết kiệm quá , lấy đại vài tấm che cái bộ đồ lòng trục Y lại.


Tất nhiên là phải che chắn lại rồi bác ạ. Hiện đang trong qua trình chạy thử nghiệm. Trong tuần tới em sẽ làm hoàn thiện lại. Kem thêm 2 nòng pháo này bác ạ. 

Em quyết dùng trợ lực bằng khí nén. Nó dễ lắp đặt, điều chỉnh áp lực và cho phí hợp lý

----------


## ducmoctx

> Phản lực khí nén nó có lợi thế là có thể tuỳ nghi chỉnh lực bằng cách điều chỉnh áp.
> Hệ thống đầy đủ nếu không tính máy bơm thì cần xy lanh khí, hệ thống van, bình tích áp riêng (thể tích min tuỳ theo tiết diện xy lanh và hành trình).
> Máy china nếu có thường bỏ quên cái bình tích áp .
> Ngoài ra nó còn dùng để căng đay.


Em đã quyết định theo phương án này theo như ý kiến của cụ CKD. Vì em đã có mấy nén khí rồi. 
Em mới mua 2 cây xy lanh khí hành trình 450mm tiết diện 32. Các bác cho em hỏi với khống lượng nâng của trụ Z khoảng 180Kg thì dùng bình tích báo nhiều lít thì phu hợp ạ?

----------


## thuannguyen

Trông máy chạy có vẻ ổn.

----------


## CKD

> Em đã quyết định theo phương án này theo như ý kiến của cụ CKD. Vì em đã có mấy nén khí rồi. 
> Em mới mua 2 cây xy lanh khí hành trình 450mm tiết diện 32. Các bác cho em hỏi với khống lượng nâng của trụ Z khoảng 180Kg thì dùng bình tích báo nhiều lít thì phu hợp ạ?


Trước khi ước lượng cái bình thì tính sơ trước cái lực cùa xy lanh đã.
- 32 của bác là tiết diện (mm2) hay là đường kính thế? Cho là đường kính trong xy lanh luôn đê. Vị chi tiết diện khoảng 8cm2.
- 2 xy lanh thì tổng tiết diện là 16cm2

Tổng khối lượng của bác cần là 180kg, vậy áp cần là 180/16 = 11.25kg/cm2 Áp lực này khủng quá

Xy lanh có đường kính khoảng 50 mới ổn được.

----------


## Nam CNC

hộc máu lần 1 , phải mua lại rồi , nên xài áp lực dưới 6kg/cm2 vì máy nén trung bình hoạt động 6-8kg/cm2 ...

mà lỡ mua rồi , thôi thì phang luôn đi , vì còn qua visme và động cơ kéo nên chênh lệch vài chục kg chắc vẫn hoạt động tốt.

----------


## ducmoctx

> hộc máu lần 1 , phải mua lại rồi , nên xài áp lực dưới 6kg/cm2 vì máy nén trung bình hoạt động 6-8kg/cm2 ...
> 
> mà lỡ mua rồi , thôi thì phang luôn đi , vì còn qua visme và động cơ kéo nên chênh lệch vài chục kg chắc vẫn hoạt động tốt.


Theo em tính nó đỡ cho động cơ và vitme 100 kg là ngon rồi bác ạ. Máy em đang chạy thử em gắn trực tiếp động cơ vào vitme chạy mượt mà lắm. Nếu để ấp suất 6-8 kg/cm2 thì nâng đc 96-128 kg. Đường kính xy lanh là 32mm thì cần bình tích báo nhiêu lít để ấp suất ổn định 6-8kg?

----------


## ducmoctx

Em tính như này có chuẩn không nhé. Gọi V là thể tích bình theo cm3. Thể tích của 2 xy lanh là x=  720cm3. Gia sử qua trình ném là đẳng nhiệt ta có
V.6=(v-x).8 => V = 4.x=2880cm3 ~ 3lit
Vậy bình tích cần 3 lít có đúng không các bác?

----------


## Ga con

Bình tích càng lớn thì khi xi lanh di chuyển không làm thay đổi áp suất bao nhiêu. Em tính áp dao động cỡ 10% khi đi hết hành trình -> bình gấp 10 lần thể tích trên.

Bác làm đối trọng nên để dạng kéo, diện tích chịu lực của ben còn phải trừ tiết diện của ty ben, mất chừng 2cm2 nữa cho 2 bên => áp lực cần lớn hơn.

Thêm 1 câu nữa: máy xịn mà spindle chán quá, hic.

Thanks.

----------

CKD

----------


## ducmoctx

> Bình tích càng lớn thì khi xi lanh di chuyển không làm thay đổi áp suất bao nhiêu. Em tính áp dao động cỡ 10% khi đi hết hành trình -> bình gấp 10 lần thể tích trên.
> 
> Bác làm đối trọng nên để dạng kéo, diện tích chịu lực của ben còn phải trừ tiết diện của ty ben, mất chừng 2cm2 nữa cho 2 bên => áp lực cần lớn hơn.
> 
> Thêm 1 câu nữa: máy xịn mà spindle chán quá, hic.
> 
> Thanks.


Bác có thể giải thích cho em tại sao lại nên để dạng kéo mà không để dạng nén được hả bác.

----------


## Ga con

Hi bác, 
Nếu bác có xem qua sức bền vật liệu thì chắc biết trường hợp thanh dài chịu nén. Khi đó không tính bền nữa mà tính ổn định.
Tùy vật liệu mà định nghĩa thế nào là "dài". Với thép cỡ l/d > khoảng 30 lần, lúc này chịu nén kém ổn định. Nói nôm na cho dễ hiểu là dài quá bác nén nó bị cong trục.

Cái ben của bác cũng chưa phải dài lắm, với lại hãng thiết kế không ghi note gì thì mặc định nó có thế làm việc kéo và nén ok. Trường hợp của e chỉ phòng hờ thôi ợ.

Thanks.

----------


## CKD

Liên quan đến lực tác dụng nữa cụ Gà con. Khi lực lớn thì 1/30 nó chẵng có ý nghĩa. Trong một số tài liệu về vit me cũng có đề cập đến tỷ lệ này.
Trước cty mình làm có nhiều khuôn nhựa, có khuôn phức tạp dùng nhiều xy lanh hổ trợ đẩy khối động & rút khuôn. Có dẫn hướng đầy đủ. Ty 20 dài 200 mà bị cong hoài do quá lực  :Smile: .
Thường thấy máy thiết kế chịu kéo nhiều, và xy lanh cũng hơi khác, cây ty bé  :Smile: .
Trog cty trước cũng có con cnc, ước lượng z nặng khoảng 4t. Nó trợ lưc bằng xy lanh dầu mà cay ty đâu có 20.

----------

ducmoctx

----------


## ducmoctx

Công việc cứ túc tắc. Em mới lắp hệ thống trợ lực khí nén xong. Và đầy là hệ thống của em




Với 3 cây xy lanh đường kính tiết diện 32. Hệ thống chuyển động êm ái vitme di chuyển nhẹ nhàng kéo dài tuổi thọ cho trục Z.

----------

CNC FANUC, hung1706

----------


## hung1706

> Hi bác, 
> Nếu bác có xem qua sức bền vật liệu thì chắc biết trường hợp thanh dài chịu nén. Khi đó không tính bền nữa mà tính ổn định.
> Tùy vật liệu mà định nghĩa thế nào là "dài". Với thép cỡ l/d > khoảng 30 lần, lúc này chịu nén kém ổn định. Nói nôm na cho dễ hiểu là dài quá bác nén nó bị cong trục.
> 
> Cái ben của bác cũng chưa phải dài lắm, với lại hãng thiết kế không ghi note gì thì mặc định nó có thế làm việc kéo và nén ok. Trường hợp của e chỉ phòng hờ thôi ợ.
> 
> Thanks.


Theo em dc học thì bác Ga con đang nói đến vấn đề Bất ổn định dọc trục khi chịu nén đúng tâm hoặc lệch tâm. Phần này cao siêu quá em chỉ học sơ thôi, ko dám múa may quay cuồng qua mắt thợ  :Big Grin: 
Thực tế mấy Xylanh trợ lực này nó chịu kéo thì chỉ liên quan đến độ bền kéo và độ bền mỏi thôi mờ ?

----------


## Duccdt06

cái này cân chỉnh xong ròi mới mở ra sơn à bác, hay để thế sơn luôn

----------


## Nam CNC

máy kiếm tiền mà , kiếm tiền trước sơn làm gì , có bán cho ai đâu... giống máy em xài , sơn làm gì cho tốn xèng hehehe , nhìn mắc ói.

----------

cnclaivung, garynguyen

----------


## garynguyen

Hôm qua qua nhà bác này lấy cái cạc NC, máy chạy rồi do thấy có phoi, nhưng phần điện chưa ngon, chỉnh trang chút nữa trông pro ngay

----------


## cnclaivung

bác Mộc sài quả động cơ spinl nhìn như con động cơ 1p nhĩ,

----------


## Nam CNC

con đó 3 pha hiệu maiden , 3450rpm , hình như 2.2kw , chạy cực êm .

----------

cnclaivung

----------


## conga

Đầu kẹp dao xanh xanh thím mộc mua đâu thế, mấy nữa kẹp con 13 về cho e mua hộ e cái. Về thay con bà già phay sắt.

----------


## GORLAK

> Đầu kẹp dao xanh xanh thím mộc mua đâu thế, mấy nữa kẹp con 13 về cho e mua hộ e cái. Về thay con bà già phay sắt.


Trên taobao có đó bác, loại này dễ xài vì giá chịu đc, kẹp BT30.

----------

conga

----------


## ducmoctx

> con đó 3 pha hiệu maiden , 3450rpm , hình như 2.2kw , chạy cực êm .


Chuẩn như bác nói. Nhưng công suất của nó là 5.5KW bác ạ

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## ducmoctx

> Đầu kẹp dao xanh xanh thím mộc mua đâu thế, mấy nữa kẹp con 13 về cho e mua hộ e cái. Về thay con bà già phay sắt.


Của em là loại dùng cho BT30. Bác cần loại cho BT30 hoặc BT30 cứ báo em. Có liền cho bác giá hạt giẻ thôi ạ :Smile:

----------

conga

----------


## conga

> Của em là loại dùng cho BT30. Bác cần loại cho BT30 hoặc BT30 cứ báo em. Có liền cho bác giá hạt giẻ thôi ạ


Thanks cụ mộc, mà hết tháng 8 cụ vẫn đen là sao, vụ đà nẵng mất 5t may đấy. Hồi sáng e có liên hệ đi hỏi cho cụ mà họ ko nhận.
Thế mấy hôm nữa chuyển hàng về cho e kẹp cho e con Bt30 nhé, hôm nào rảnh ghé qua chỗ cơ khí Tiến Bộ làm vài con dao phay cho hoành tráng.

----------


## GORLAK

> Của em là loại dùng cho BT30. Bác cần loại cho BT30 hoặc BT30 cứ báo em. Có liền cho bác giá hạt giẻ thôi ạ


bác săn dùm e cái đầu kẹp BT30 đc ko?

----------


## KhangAnhCNC

Xin hỏi a, motor, bt30 với pass bắt 2 cái đó là bao nhiêu kg

----------


## Quy Nguyen

Bác chủ cho mình hỏi là cái khung máy là bác chế tạo 100% hay có phần nào là khung bãi có sẵn vậy bác. Cảm ơn bác

----------


## Thaihamy

Rút kinh nghiệm từ trước tới nay, phần khung máy , băng, vịt me nên mua máy bãi về làm. Tự chế rẻ hơn có chút mà ko ngon.

----------


## hung1706

> Rút kinh nghiệm từ trước tới nay, phần khung máy , băng, vịt me nên mua máy bãi về làm. Tự chế rẻ hơn có chút mà ko ngon.


Máy bãi có khi ngon khi không ngon, phải lựa chọn kỹ chứ mua về rã hết ra rồi kiếm đồ thay vào cũng ốm đòn luôn đấy ạ  :Big Grin:

----------

Công Tôn Tiên Sinh, vufree

----------

